# Schutzhund Clubs in Fort Worth



## Rangers (Aug 21, 2008)

We are looking for a place to see if our girl is Schutzhund ready or not. I have done searches on google and have not found any real good information on this. 

Our dog trainer does not do protection or agility (he only does obedience). Does anyone have any recomendations on who to contact in the Fort Worth area for this?

Thanks in advance, oh yeah Ranger will be 37 weeks old next Monday and has been through 5-5 week training sessions. She is very well trained as it relates to obedience.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

There are none, unfortunately. Depending on where in Ft Worth you are, you're looking at 45+ minute drives just to get to a club and that club may not be any good for you and your dog. PM me if you'd like me to list all the clubs within "reasonable" driving distance as many are "off the books" and many of the official clubs (most in this area, actually) are paper clubs. They exist on paper but do not train. Where in Ft Worth are you? I'm in west Ft Worth. Would be nice to have a training partner! I've got a friend who is hoping to get started soon so who knows, maybe we can form our own little group sans helper.


----------



## Kevin Atkison (Sep 25, 2015)

I would like to get a list of trainers and possibly meet up with y'all . Remington is 8 months old she has done puppy 1&2 and a intro to agility .we had to take a break because she hurt her foot falling off the boat dock . She mines fairly well but I want more off leash work and some protection


----------



## kjoplin (Sep 28, 2015)

*Schutzhund training in Texas*

We have a 5 month old male long haired GSD and am interested in the Schutzhund type of training. We live in East Texas west of Tyler so far all we have found is basic obedience training. It would be nice to know where all the training clubs are in our area. We ended up traveling to Dallas for our obedience training. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Region/Events | United Schutzhund Clubs of America click the USCA clubs tab on this link...many clubs may have training fields more local to you, so contacting them for further info is recommended.


----------

